# Jiffy VS. Strikemaster



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok let the debate begin.....
I am in the market for a power auger this year! I currenty have a strikemaster lazer hand auger, but as the season wears on and drilling thru 16 inches of ice or so becomes quite the chore! So which does everyone prefer! I am not interested in the Eskimo augers, so thanks but no thanks! I just cant decide between the Jiffy 8 inch Stealth stx 2H.P. / Jiffy 9inch Stealth stx Pro or the Strikemaster Lazer Mag. Express 8 inch.. 
Which does anyone prefer? Thoughts or oppinions on either of the models?? 
I've heard from several people who have had previous issues with Jiffy augers, basically being cold blooded and hard starting! I've never owned a power auger so I cant distinguish between the 2... I am looking for advice/suggestions that anyone can give me!! Thanks a lot...
JON


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

My conerns with the strikemaster's is the handle system?? made out of a a plastic material?? Cracking an issue? Breaking? I agree that it cuts down on the weight, but if it falls over, cracks or breaks, I'm screwed! Anyone have any issue's with their handles breaking or cracking as a result of the material they are made out of??


----------



## ICEMAN2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

Here is my 2 cents work and it was spoken very well the big thing that made me buy the Jiffy is the steel handles vs. Strikemasters plastic. No one ever plans on dropping and breaking the handles but you never know what can happen. I guess knowing I have steel handles no matter what happens on the hard water you will have working steel handles. Good luck!!!


----------



## Crooked Dave (Jan 12, 2003)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=271150

Tight Lines


----------



## ICEMAN2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

Jon also I have never had a single problem with cold blooded or hard starting. Brand new out of box I put the gas mixture in and it took 6 pulls to start and everytime after that starting was immediate.

Marty


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Yeah the plastic handles of the Strikemaster is my biggest concern, I don't ever plan on dropping it or having it fall over or tip over while leaning up or what not, but you never know and having plastic as handles really sends ????'s thru my mind! I like Jiffy's 3 year warranty on their blades which is nice! If ya say that they run good and start faily easy then without a doubt I guess I'd have to go with a jiffy!! thanks everyone's advice/opinions!


----------



## fishhogster (Mar 6, 2007)

time out have you seen how jiffy changed there power augers???? i was going to buy one this year till i saw how the gear housing was plastic on the ledgend. jiffy change to a plastic gear box to try to lighten it up so what happens when that falls and breaks? im still not big on strikemasters either cause there slow and only have a two horse moter. we have two jiffy ledgends now and there great but there last years model. so im going to wait a year to see if jiffy changes there gear box or hopefully find a new one thats last years model.


----------



## Amistad (Feb 20, 2007)

Johnnie,
I've had a SM Lazer for three years now and haven't had a problem with the plastic handle, although I've never dropped it. I use Amsoil in it and starting hasn't been an issue.
Question: what do you primarily fish for? I might throw a monkey wrench in your plans, but if you're primarily a panfisherman, save a bunch of money and buy a 6" Nils Master hand auger. You'll save a couple hundred bucks, it's smaller, lighter and believe me when I say 16 inches of ice is no problem if you're reasonable healthy.
I have a Nils 4 1/2" hand auger. Last year, I timed my brother cutting thru 12" of ice (without letting him know I was doing it.) SEVEN SECONDS!


----------



## fisherman89 (Mar 16, 2009)

i own a 10" strike master, not sure of the model, but the plastic handels havent been an issue, its hasnt been abused but its seen its beter days. startng and running have never been an issue, the only that broke on mine was the power switch...its stuck in the on positon, so to shut it off u have to flood it out...i have also had to shim the baldes to keep the correct angle...after seeing many jiffy's next one i buy will be a jiffy..i think they hav a lot better, solider, design....hope this helps


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

well I do a little of just about everything from eye's to perch, to gills, to smelt, to lakers, to bow's to pike, so trying to stick with the 8 or 9 inch auger...as for the jiffy I was aware of a change in this years engines, but dont know a whole lot about it... I might be able to find a last years model i dunno.. as for the strikemasters being slow, I'm not looking for a race, just something thats easy to start and reliable!! My (only) concern with the SM's is their plastic zytel handle!! Ya never intend or expect accidents, but they do happen! Guess I will research more on this years jiffy engine changes!!


----------



## motoman (Apr 11, 2006)

almost bought a jiffy this year till i saw they don't put a tecumseh engine on them since they don't exist anymore. it looks like some asian clone engine. no thanks. I bought a strike master. i was leary about the handles till i got mine they are very sturdy. it would take quite an impact. the german solo motor on mine is top notch too. I'd rather have my money go to germany than some asian country where all of our jobs have gone too myself.


----------



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

One of the biggest considerations you should try and make first is the hole diameter that will cover your needs. Personally, I went with a ten inch because I spend most of my time targeting larger species (walleye, pike, muskie, white fish, burbot, lakers, etc.) I also like to put my transducer in the same hole I'm jigging from. With an aggressive jigging pattern and thick ice and landing big fish, I just wouldn't be happy with an 8 inch. I personally have been using a 10 inch Jiffy stealth for the past 5 years with outstanding performance. It is a little on the heavy side, but it doesn't bother me. Stepping in a 10 inch hole isn't very fun although...I've done that a few times and you go down hard and get wet! I've tried and tested many augers and if I could choose only one it would probably be the Jiffy 9 in Stealth stx...a heavy duty, comfortable handle and trigger design with the best compromise between auger size, power, and weight. If it were me I'd try and get last years or an earlier model with the Tecumseh engine.

Good luck on your choice. Both Strikemaster and Jiffy make fine augers. I'm sure they both make duds sometimes too. This year will definately be a proving period for Jiffy with the new parts on the 2009 models.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

uptracker said:


> YouTube- ice kicker 2


How many holes can you get with that? Seems like it would vary with temperature, hole diameter and ice thickness. A friend of mine has an Ice Gator and he said thats the cats meow....Im still partial to gas motors myself.:lol:


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

The new jiffy engines are made in china:sad:

http://www.iceshanty.com/ice_fishing/index.php?topic=122313.0

http://www.iceshanty.com/ice_fishing/index.php?topic=112475.0


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Ask peoples opinions on gear and it's going to be A Ford,Dodge,Chevy thing.What they own is going to be the best.I have th SM Lazer Mag...is it the best,I don't know!It cuts quick,is light,starts easy,so far no problems,I did drop mine on the cement garage floor and the handles did'nt break,it's 12 ponds lighter than a Jiffy and it works for me.Thats all I have to offer....like everyone else...just an opinion.


----------



## sigman (Nov 2, 2006)

tommy-n said:


> The new jiffy engines are made in china:sad:
> 
> http://www.iceshanty.com/ice_fishing/index.php?topic=122313.0
> 
> http://www.iceshanty.com/ice_fishing/index.php?topic=112475.0


 So is the computer I am using


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

adam bomb said:


> How many holes can you get with that? Seems like it would vary with temperature, hole diameter and ice thickness. A friend of mine has an Ice Gator and he said thats the cats meow....Im still partial to gas motors myself.:lol:


Copied from eBay (manfacturer):

This is a unique hand auger adapter that lets you turn your ice fishing hand auger into a portable power auger. All you need is a portable drill and this adapter. I invented this adapter in 2000 and have sold thousands to fishermen all over the U.S. and other countries.There are other adapters out there but you will find that : fast shipping, superior design and quality, buyer seller repor superior to all, and the knowledge of the use of my product vast outseeds my competitors. I will personally answer any questions that you may have about my product. My cell phone number is 814 323 0540 and my name is Rod.​
You must have a drill that has the selector switch on top that changes the gear ratio of your chuck, this creates more torque. I recommend a drill 18 volt or larger, but there are fishermen that have used less volt drills and worked, but this is what I recommend. Also your auger size that works best is 4 or 5 inch and up to 6 inch. As you go up in size the number of holes will decrease. With a 5 inch auger you will be able to drill around 15 holes at the ice depth of about 15 to 18 inches. I get feed back of 20 holes at 15 inches it depends on the ice, drill, auger size and type, etc. 

Drill in your hut and not worry about smoke from a gas powered auger and also usually the holes are up against the wall and now you won't have to worry about hitting the wall while using a hand powered auger. 
I recommend strikemaster Lazer augers, they stay very sharp for years.You can buy my adapter direct from me but all my auctions will be held on ebay. 

Also for sale is my ice kicker 2 it will make it possible to drill larger holes.Tgis is the red adapter in my picture. The ice kicker 1 is good up to 6 inch and the ice kicker 2 is good all the way up to 8 inch. but it costs 75.00 to buy. If any questions call me 814-323-0540 or e-mail at [email protected]. 
Here is pricing; ice kicker I -which mates with hand augers with a wing bolt style handle assembly is 17.00. per / adapter 
Ice kicker I ( combo unit) with threads for the older style augers and also accomodates the wing bolt style handle is 19.75. Shipping and handling is 6.00.​


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

sigman said:


> So is the computer I am using


Yeah
me chinease, me play joke, me go pee-pee in your coke


----------



## ReedFischer (Sep 21, 2009)

Thats a little ridiculous, I wouldnt base my decision off of that.

I would buy a Jiffy. The plastic casing wouldnt be that big of a deal, its not going to melt, worse case I would guess it could break when it falls in cold weather, but its probably only a few dollars to fix.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Tthanks everyone for your comments... I wasn't really looking to be pushed one way or another, just looking to see what everyone has and hear stories or reccomendations on which they prefer which would help me outway my decision!! I have come to the conclusion that if I can find last years model Jiffy I am going to go with that, otherwise I will end up purchasing the Strikemaster lazer mag... I checked into the whole (plastic) handle thing, and yeah it could break if it fell or something, but its only about 35 bucks to replace it, and they are a lot lighter than the Jiffy's! I (DONT) plan on buying this years model Jiffy beause I dont like having a plastic gear housing and I dont like supporting a company that's starting to ship their products to (CHINA) to save a couple bucks!! Now dont get me wrong as Strikemaster's engines are made in Germany.. but thats not to save money!! thats my too cents worth and once again thanks for everyone's input!


----------



## Sliver Sidejob (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey A Bomb I made one out of an inch and half hole saw and get the same results as uptracker. I use 18v Dewalt and take 4 batt. Need to keep batt warm to get more holes. Draw back is only 5" hole. Looking to upgrade to a Gator. Don't understand why they come without auger?


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

After all the discussion I found my auger today!! Found Last years model Jiffy STX Pro at Franks in Linwood! They had three of the 8incher's left! Now only 2 .. 389.99 Saves me 50 bucks compared to the Strikemaster I was comtemplating on getting and after talking with a few people, I should be very happy with this auger! Will report on how she does come more ice!! thanks again..... JON


----------



## Pace- O (Jul 2, 2009)

My buddy did break the handle of his strike master. He fixed it by drilling and screwing it. Ive got a older strike master and love it. Bought the blue 4 blade auger for it man that baby can cut!


----------

